# License Plates



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Pheasants Forever North Dakota is trying to make a PF license plate available in North Dakota. In order to make that happen they need 50 license applications in hand. $15 of every license plate sold will go to PF. More info at the link below. Let's make it happen!

https://www.pheasantsforever.org/BlogLa ... akota.aspx


----------

